# MD License, is a speeding ticket a "minor offense"?



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi, summer intern working in MA for a couple months while school is out. I have a Maryland license and a car with Maryland tags. I got a speeding ticket leaving work when I sped up to try to catch the traffic light today. 90/18, 49 in a 30 (i know, I wouldn't have caught the light anyway...), posted, radar+estimated.

Wikipedia says that MD does not assess points for minor offenses and applies the DLC for only major violations. Also, MA is not a member of the DLC, but I thought I read it still reports to some states anyway. 

So will MA report this speeding ticket to MD? And if they do, will MD consider it a minor offense and thus not assess the points? Which reminds me, I haven't been able to find anything that even says how many points this would "award" me....

Thanks for the help guys, both my uncles and grandfather were police in Baltimore City, I respect and appreciate all of you.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Wikipedia says that MD does not assess points for minor offenses and applies the DLC for only major violations


There's your first mistake...using wikipedia as a reference..how about using the website for the Maryland RMV, or calling them? This is Massachusetts, not Maryland, so I have no idea how your home state will asses your violation. Maybe you should call your insurance agent or insurance board?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

buddy, before someone on here gives you the "just pay the F___ing ticket" call the MA and MD RMV and your insurance. then appeal the ticket so the cop can get 4hrs court time.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

just pay the F___ing ticket.

(damn, 51 minutes too late.)


----------



## KJack815 (May 7, 2007)

+1

Welcome to the Commonwealth


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> Hi, summer intern working in MA for a couple months while school is out. I have a Maryland license and a car with Maryland tags. I got a speeding ticket leaving work when I sped up to try to catch the traffic light today. 90/18, 49 in a 30 (i know, I wouldn't have caught the light anyway...), posted, radar+estimated.
> 
> Wikipedia says that MD does not assess points for minor offenses and applies the DLC for only major violations. Also, MA is not a member of the DLC, but I thought I read it still reports to some states anyway.
> 
> ...


go home


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

=D> :dito:


TacOps said:


> go home


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I believe that if a Maryland resident gets a speeding ticket in Ma. he may be subject to sanctions once they return to there home state. One of the penalties is that the violator will have to mail a $1,000 check to the MPA legal defense fund among other penalties. You can forgo the other penalties if you just mail the check now.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

RodneyFarva said:


> buddy, before someone on here gives you the "just pay the F___ing ticket" call the MA and MD RMV and your insurance. then appeal the ticket so the cop can get 4hrs court time.


Well, appeal it once, then appeal the clerk's responsible finding. Then everyone is happy


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Tuna said:


> I believe that if a Maryland resident gets a speeding ticket in Ma. he may be subject to sanctions once they return to there home state. One of the penalties is that the violator will have to mail a $1,000 check to the MPA legal defense fund among other penalties. You can forgo the other penalties if you just mail the check now.


Tuna-

I would have suggested he mailed the $1,000 to ___________ P.D., care of Ptlm. Duff112.

Thats why your still a MASSCOPS Cadet.... and I'm a SGT. (The highest rank I'll ever achieve on the job.)


----------

